# BOOOOOOOM BOOOOOOM IPC MARZO 2022 9,8%. Cosas chulísimas están por venir, grazie Antonio Sánchez



## gallofino (30 Mar 2022)

Récord absoluto, sí se puede. Y todo por culpa de Putin, Franco, Cristobal Colón y Ramses II.

a disfrutar del empobrecimiento colectivo, la argentinización del país y del intervencionismo del estado.Hoy los tomates a 2 euros y mañana, Diós dirá.

me gustaría añadir que gracias a Pedro hemos parado la turboderecha y que nos facilitan las cosas con la RBU, el comer menos para vivir más o obligarnos a ir en bici para contaminar menos y estar más fuertes

23 ministeriors, 800 enchufados a dedo, 20.000M para chochocharlas pero tu no puedes ni ponerte la tv porque la factura te sale como la letra de la hipoteca




ACTUALIZO: ya tenemos explicación con gráfico de la SEXTA. Pues no estamos tan mal!!!!!


----------



## noseyo (30 Mar 2022)

Un 10% ni de coña donde firmó hay cosas que subieron el 200%


----------



## MaGiVer (30 Mar 2022)

TOOO TEH MOOOOOON!!!!!


----------



## WerVoss (30 Mar 2022)

Haz que pase, a moverse en bici que el coche ahora es de ricos, a comer grillos que los filetes son cosas de ricos, a calentarse con velas en invierno.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (30 Mar 2022)

las putas estan bajando precios y estan jodiendo la media...

VÁIS A FLIPAR CON LA QUE SE OS VIENE ENCIMA


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (30 Mar 2022)

Tengo compañeros de trabajo pidiendo teletrabajar porque se han gastado 500€ de gasolina el pasado mess

Jajjaja


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (30 Mar 2022)

Grazie Antonio


----------



## Charlatan (30 Mar 2022)

esto pone de manifiesto que en cualquier empresa de consumo tipo supermercado,textil.......sobran el 10% de los curris.......quien no lo vea ya,es tarde.


----------



## ShellShock (30 Mar 2022)

La que están liando Putin, Franco y los Reyes Católicos, macho.

Pero bueno, nada que no se arregle endeudando más al Estado y subiendo impuestos. Ante todo, jamás, JAMÁS hay que reducir gasto público.


Money printer go BRRR


----------



## Seronoser (30 Mar 2022)

La inflación oficial, cocinada al máximo para no subir al 10%  

Por cierto, que en Abril el Euribor va a volver a estar en positivo tras más de 5 años jojojo.
Ojo pepitos que os llega el turno.


----------



## poppom (30 Mar 2022)

Esas 2 décimas bien maquilladas 
Gorda de 100 kg y 1'50m trucando la balanza para que de 99kg


----------



## geral (30 Mar 2022)

En el caso del alquiler, el estado me acaba de robar para dárselo al inquilino un 8% de la renta anual (672€ en mi caso).

Eso si, 
no limita subida de precios de la energia
no limita subida de salarios
no limita subida de precios de los alimentos
no limita subida de precios de los peajes
etc etc

SOLO los alquileres.


----------



## Charlatan (30 Mar 2022)

sigue buscando.........


----------



## Joloan (30 Mar 2022)

La ministra que menos traje usa dijo "hacemos cosas chulísimas" no dijo que hicieran cosas baratas ni que después del verano los currelas no tendríamos para comer.


----------



## PORRON (30 Mar 2022)

GRANDE ANTONIO SÁNCHEZ.


----------



## Nicors (30 Mar 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> esto pone de manifiesto que en cualquier empresa de consumo tipo supermercado,textil.......sobran el 10% de los curris.......quien no lo vea ya,es tarde.



Lo que sobra es el gobierno


----------



## Ignadaptado (30 Mar 2022)

¿Por qué la nueva modita subnormal es llamarle Antonio?


----------



## PORRON (30 Mar 2022)

geral dijo:


> En el caso del alquiler, el estado me acaba de robar para dárselo al inquilino un 8% de la renta anual (672€ en mi caso).
> 
> Eso si,
> no limita subida de precios de la energia
> ...



Socialismo amigo.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (30 Mar 2022)

¡OJALÁ! ¡OJALÁ VENGA UNA RUINA IMPRESIONANTE! Es lo ÚNICO que puede hacer reaccionar al españolito medio, por tanto es la ÚNICA esperanza para que algo cambie en este país.



Ignadaptado dijo:


> ¿Por qué la nueva modita subnormal es llamarle Antonio?



Creo que tiene que ver con esto:








"Gracias Antonio", el lapsus fake de Mario Draghi sobre el nombre de Pedro Sánchez


Pese a que Pedro Sánchez presume de lograr su mayor victoria en Europa desde aquella negociación de los fondos Next Generation, la poderosa fuerza del meme parece instalar una tendencia contraria: "el Presidente no es nadie en Bruselas". Así reluce desde hace tres días en las redes sociales a...




www.epe.es


----------



## garga (30 Mar 2022)

Hay que ser un grandísimo NPC de mierda para creérse que la inflación está al 9,8


----------



## Misterio (30 Mar 2022)

Que se jodan los rusos …. Ohhh wait


----------



## ANS² (30 Mar 2022)

pasito a pasito


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)

La dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero parasito no se ceba sola


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (30 Mar 2022)

Cocina clara para que no pase de la barrera psicologica del 10%
La cifra real puede andar perfectamente por el 15-18% sin despeinarse


----------



## geral (30 Mar 2022)

No soy rico, pero la opción es buscar alternativas, precisamente, para no joderme.


----------



## latumbadehuma (30 Mar 2022)

ya ha acabado marzo? digo yo que se dan un poco de prisa en sacar el dato.


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 Mar 2022)

Lo importante es joder a Rusia así que follaotan callados!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## eduagro (30 Mar 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> ¿Por qué la nueva modita subnormal es llamarle Antonio?





Enviado desde mi X95Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EL BRAYAN (30 Mar 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Récord absoluto, sí se puede. Y todo por culpa de Putin, Franco, Cristobal Colón y Ramses II.
> 
> a disfrutar del empobrecimiento colectivo, la argentinización del país y del intervencionismo del estado.Hoy los tomates a 2 euros y mañana, Diós dirá.
> 
> ...



¡¡¡ Buah !!! Estamos "destrozando" a los rusos  gracias a nuestra resiliencia ,y gracias a los sociatas,que han arruinado al país por tercera vez en 3 gobiernos - 100% de efectividad-,vamos a ser los primeros en llegar al objetivo de la agenda 2030 ...de momento,no vamos a tener nada...lo de ser felices ya nos lo arregla la Yoli con sus "cosas chulísimas " .


----------



## ischainyn (30 Mar 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> ¿Por qué la nueva modita subnormal es llamarle Antonio?



Mira a ver que me parece que el subnormal eres tu...que no te enteras


----------



## Louis Renault (30 Mar 2022)

Lo importante es que no gobierna la ultraderecha.


----------



## Antiparras (30 Mar 2022)

9,8% poco me parece pero bueno, eso sí, los sueldos el 2% como mucho. 
Cosas chulísimas


----------



## geral (30 Mar 2022)

Entonces el inquilino no tendrá problema. Puede rescindir el contrato e irse a uno más barato.


----------



## -V_ (30 Mar 2022)

Yo lo que puedo decir es que la zorras de onlyfans antes pedían suscripción a 20 y 15€ al mes y ahora todas ponen promociones de 3€ al mes porque no compra ni el tato.

Ni para putas. Vamos.

Son el mejor indicador..


----------



## CommiePig (30 Mar 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> La que están liando Putin, Franco y los Reyes Católicos, macho.
> 
> Pero bueno, nada que no se arregle endeudando más al Estado y subiendo impuestos. Ante todo, jamás, JAMÁS hay que reducir gasto público.
> 
> ...



el gasto publico superfluo NO existe, ...feixista

el gasto publico es para dar de comer a los niños con hambre.......segun la PUTA tele



Spoiler


----------



## 2B-san (30 Mar 2022)

latumbadehuma dijo:


> ya ha acabado marzo? digo yo que se dan un poco de prisa en sacar el dato.



No sea que tengan que dar un 10% con los 2 días que faltan jaja


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Mar 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Tengo compañeros de trabajo pidiendo teletrabajar porque se han gastado 500€ de gasolina el pasado mess
> 
> Jajjaja



SUBNORMAL con el fake, si ahora gastan 500 hace 6 meses ya gastaban 400€


----------



## todoayen (30 Mar 2022)

Anvurges d'Grillo
La nueva delicatessen en su mesa, maridar con
Pis d'Pedre
El néctar de los ganadores


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## pamarvilla (30 Mar 2022)

¿Crisis, inflación...? ¡Dieta, duchas frías y más bicicleta!
*De ésta salimos más fuertes *


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Mar 2022)

Lo importante es comparar la inflación con la medios europea y del resto de países. Me juego un huevo a que es superior, y bastante, por lo que no solo estamos perdiendo poder adquisitivo, sino que estamos perdiendo competitividad con el resto de países.

Menos mal que no se puede despedir....

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (30 Mar 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> SUBNORMAL con el fake, si ahora gastan 500 hace 6 meses ya gastaban 400€



Vaya cuanta hostilidad 

Al nene progre le han bajado la paguita y está escocido?

Sal del armario y echese un novio moronegro, seguro te la suben, aprovéchese del sistema


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kareo (30 Mar 2022)

Expectativas de inflación en la zona euro

Anterior: 37,7
Actual: 59,8

El resto de datos que han presentado esta mañana no parece que hayan sido muy buenos.

Lagarde dice que a corto plazo se pone la cosa malita. Pero que a medio plazo ya vamos viendo. Si se desmadra, retiran estímulos en el tercer trimestre. Sino, y se acerca al 2% (no sé como), siguen con la impresora (o por lo menos lo he entendido así.

“En particular, si los datos entrantes respaldan la expectativa de que la perspectiva de inflación a mediano plazo no se debilitará incluso después del final de nuestras compras netas de activos, concluiremos las compras netas bajo el programa de compra de activos (APP) en el tercer trimestre. Pero si la perspectiva de inflación a mediano plazo cambia y si las condiciones de financiamiento se vuelven inconsistentes con un mayor avance hacia nuestro objetivo del 2%, estamos listos para revisar nuestro cronograma de compras netas de activos en términos de tamaño y/o duración.”


----------



## Donnie (30 Mar 2022)

El mercado de la vivienda anda loco.
Yo alquilo un paco piso en un barrio obrero de valladolid por 470 euros y me lo quitan de las manos.
Si se me fuera la chica que tengo ahora tardaría en encontrar inquilino adecuado 1 semana.


----------



## Ritalapollera (30 Mar 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> SUBNORMAL con el fake, si ahora gastan 500 hace 6 meses ya gastaban 400€



SUBNORMAL las mascarillas qué??? Cuándo las quitan??? 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (30 Mar 2022)

El 10%???? Añade un 0% y aciertas. 

No hay ningún funcivago necesario, ninguno. Los únicos eran los sanitarios y ya ves...

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Mar 2022)

Rojos, hambre y piojos

Es que no falla


----------



## Ritalapollera (30 Mar 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> ¿Por qué la nueva modita subnormal es llamarle Antonio?



No te has enterado? A ver si el SUBNORMAL errs tú 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nicors (30 Mar 2022)

Cientos de gasolineras disparan sus precios tras conocer la bonificación de 20 céntimos por litro


El anuncio del Gobierno sobre la extensión de la bonificación en el precio de los carburantes a toda la población tuvo este martes una rápida respuesta en cientos de estaciones...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Dj Puesto (30 Mar 2022)

Como siempre hay que quitar la coma para saber la inflación real, efectivamente las cosas son el doble de caras que hace un año. Recalco lo de hace un año, esto del IPC es un índice ANUAL, es decir el 3%, -1,5% etc es respecto al año anterior, si sigue subiendo o se queda en 0% significa que esto vino para quedarse.

De hecho es que si se habla de inflación acumulada desde la época de tío paco te da un patatus, siempre utilizan la estadística para mentir y maquillar porque si dan los datos brutos o sin este maquillaje la gente se daría cuenta de que tiene 18cm de polla ya metidos en el culo.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (30 Mar 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Ojalá estuviésemos tan bien como en 1985... ¡ojalá!


----------



## Vibrador letal (30 Mar 2022)

Rojos haciendo pasar hambre a la poblacion,quien lo hubiera imaginado


----------



## chemarin (30 Mar 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Récord absoluto, sí se puede. Y todo por culpa de Putin, Franco, Cristobal Colón y Ramses II.
> 
> a disfrutar del empobrecimiento colectivo, la argentinización del país y del intervencionismo del estado.Hoy los tomates a 2 euros y mañana, Diós dirá.
> 
> ...



Volvemos a los tiempos posteriores a la muerte de Franco. Si es que no me extraña que quieran penalizar el enaltecimiento del Franquismo, los deja con el culo al aire. Veo bien la lista de culpables que pones, pero ¿Ramsés II?


----------



## The Replicant (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gonzalor (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## gallofino (30 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Volvemos a los tiempos posteriores a la muerte de Franco. Si es que no me extraña que quieran penalizar el enaltecimiento del Franquismo, los deja con el culo al aire. Veo bien la lista de culpables que pones, pero ¿Ramsés II?



Sí, he puesto a Ramses porque puestos a decir chorradas…hagámoslo bien


----------



## chemarin (30 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Muy optimista veo a Rallo, ¿por qué asegura tan rotundamente que no sucederá? Lo peor aún está por venir.


----------



## danilovix (30 Mar 2022)

*La gente vota Venezuela esperando obtener una Suiza.*

Voy mirando que plantas silvestres son comestibles cerca de mi casa y a ver una buena receta de gato al ajillo.


----------



## andresitozgz (30 Mar 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Récord absoluto, sí se puede. Y todo por culpa de Putin, Franco, Cristobal Colón y Ramses II.
> 
> a disfrutar del empobrecimiento colectivo, la argentinización del país y del intervencionismo del estado.Hoy los tomates a 2 euros y mañana, Diós dirá.
> 
> ...



Mira que sois ultraderechistas... lo que ha conseguido España es chulísimo.

Ahora España es un país menos desigual, se ha acabado eso de que los trabajadores vivan mejor que los mendigos, yonkis o delincuentes. Ahora en esta nueva España más igualitaria y feminista pasamos hambre y frío TODOS.


----------



## Lego. (30 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Se equivoca Rallo. Sí que sucederá. Los precios industriales ya han subido ese 40% hace meses, y lo han consolidado. Eso es lo que está empezando a trasladarse a los precios al consumo. Y esa será nuestra inflación real dentro de un año. Cocinas aparte, claro.

Lo chulísimo es que con la inflación desbocada y los rescates por fin subirá el PIB y saldremos más fuertes.


----------



## Gothaus (30 Mar 2022)

¡¡Pero hemos parado a la ultraderecha!!


----------



## Viviendo Digno (30 Mar 2022)

Sólo que en 1985 los salarios subían en consonancia.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Mar 2022)

hay que ir acondicionando las cunetas.


----------



## PRIDEBOWL (30 Mar 2022)

Esto se soluciona devaluando la peseta.


----------



## D´Omen (30 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Muy optimista veo a Rallo, ¿por qué asegura tan rotundamente que no sucederá? Lo peor aún está por venir.



Porqué será de los que siempre ponen solo 20€


----------



## Pajarotto (30 Mar 2022)

¿Cuál es el record?

9,8% significa 98% imagino. Porque firmaba ya mismo si sólo hubiera subido un 9,8%, que no se lo creen ni ellos.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (30 Mar 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Récord absoluto, sí se puede. Y todo por culpa de Putin, Franco, Cristobal Colón y Ramses II.
> 
> a disfrutar del empobrecimiento colectivo, la argentinización del país y del intervencionismo del estado.Hoy los tomates a 2 euros y mañana, Diós dirá.
> 
> ...



Sobre todo Franco y Ramsés II. No llegamos al verano.


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Mar 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Vaya cuanta hostilidad
> 
> Al nene progre le han bajado la paguita y está escocido?
> 
> Sal del armario y echese un novio moronegro, seguro te la suben, aprovéchese del sistema



Tira a chuparla, que es lo único de verdad que haces o dices.


----------



## walkietalkie (30 Mar 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Récord absoluto, sí se puede. Y todo por culpa de Putin, Franco, Cristobal Colón y Ramses II.
> 
> a disfrutar del empobrecimiento colectivo, la argentinización del país y del intervencionismo del estado.Hoy los tomates a 2 euros y mañana, Diós dirá.
> 
> ...



Intervencionismo?????

Dónde está esa intervención. Es más como noneegules esto a ver cómo cojones lo controlas


----------



## walkietalkie (30 Mar 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Récord absoluto, sí se puede. Y todo por culpa de Putin, Franco, Cristobal Colón y Ramses II.
> 
> a disfrutar del empobrecimiento colectivo, la argentinización del país y del intervencionismo del estado.Hoy los tomates a 2 euros y mañana, Diós dirá.
> 
> ...



Intervencionismo?????

Dónde está esa intervención. Es más como noneegules esto a ver cómo cojones lo controlas


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cosmopolita (30 Mar 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> ¿Por qué la nueva modita subnormal es llamarle Antonio?



Así le llamó a Sánchez, Mario Draghi. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (30 Mar 2022)

Pero no hay problema. Se ha parado a la ultraderecha y los españoles están agilipollados y le seguirán votando al PSOE. Aunque no gobiernen, será la lista más votada.


----------



## Calvox (30 Mar 2022)

Las elecciones generales no van a ser en 2023, van a ser muchísimo antes. Las "ayudas" van a durar hasta julio y a partir de ahí que Dios nos pille confesados porque se vienen tiempos muy duros. 

Yo vaticino que sobre septiembre o octubre a lo más tardar, convocará elecciones y que se coma el marrón el que venga después. Y por supuesto la Troika ya se ve en la distancia.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (30 Mar 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> ¡OJALÁ! ¡OJALÁ VENGA UNA RUINA IMPRESIONANTE! Es lo ÚNICO que puede hacer reaccionar al españolito medio, por tanto es la ÚNICA esperanza para que algo cambie en este país.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has dicho una gran verdad, amigo. Yo ya solo espero la hecatombe.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (30 Mar 2022)

Calvox dijo:


> Las elecciones generales no van a ser en 2023, van a ser muchísimo antes. Las "ayudas" van a durar hasta julio y a partir de ahí que Dios nos pille confesados porque se vienen tiempos muy duros.
> 
> Yo vaticino que sobre septiembre o octubre a lo más tardar, convocará elecciones y que se coma el marrón el que venga después. Y por supuesto la Troika ya se ve en la distancia.



Yo estoy por votar al PSOE para que este cabrón de Perro Sánchez y todo su gobierno criminal se coman la mierda. Esta gentuza tiene que acabar en la cárcel, pero en la de Honduras.

Si viene alguien arreglar esta casa de putas que se llama todavía España, en cuatro años vuelven los socialistas a seguir destruyendo todo. El desastre tiene que ser de proporciones bíblicas, con ellos gobernando. Si no los españoles no van a escarmentar.


----------



## Lexuss (30 Mar 2022)

Inflacion al 10 y paro al 15%

El indice de miseria debe estar echando humo!!!!!!


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Otrasvidas (30 Mar 2022)

Bah. En este país de gente que ni siente ni padece como si sube al 20%.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## lucky starr (30 Mar 2022)

-V_ dijo:


> Yo lo que puedo decir es que la zorras de onlyfans antes pedían suscripción a 20 y 15€ al mes y ahora todas ponen promociones de 3€ al mes porque no compra ni el tato.
> 
> Ni para putas. Vamos.
> 
> Son el mejor indicador..



Es otro tema, pero buena burbuja se han montado en ese sector. 

Con constantes anuncios de los "millones" que ganan en only fans con el fin de atraer hacia la prostitución a miles de niñas.

"Jiji, soy un poco puta pero gano 2 millones al año."

Cuando la realidad es, soy muy puta, he jodido mi vida y no he ganado un duro. Eso si, los dueños de only fans si que se han forrado y follan con putas baratas.


----------



## Lego. (30 Mar 2022)

walkietalkie dijo:


> Intervencionismo?????
> 
> Dónde está esa intervención. Es más como noneegules esto a ver cómo cojones lo controlas



Quedan pocos mercados no intervenidos en el occidente "capitalista". La ropa y la electrónica, por ejemplo. En esos dos sectores la caída de precios en estas décadas ha sido brutal. Han pasado de ser bienes de lujo a consumibles para lumpen.

En cambio, en los sectores "protegidos" por el Estado Social, como la vivienda o la energía, ha sucedido al contrario. En unas décadas nuestra "clase media" ha pasado de planear segunda vivienda a compartir habitación en ciudad dormitorio multiculti.

Cuanta más intervención política, más garantía de escasez y mediocridad.


----------



## 21creciente (30 Mar 2022)

Comeremos chochocharlas


----------



## River in the street (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cimbrel (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Saco de papas (30 Mar 2022)

La que está liando Anthony.


----------



## El buho pensante (30 Mar 2022)

Caida libre!


----------



## lucky starr (30 Mar 2022)

De todas formas con esta subida de precios la demanda se tiene que resentir brutalmente ¿no?

¿O siguen todas la terrazas llenas?


----------



## geral (30 Mar 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Pero tú estás disfrutando de lo votado
> 
> reconócelo al menos...



Pues no. Siento defraudarte. 
Y por si hay dudas para mí el último partido al que votaria es psoe (o vox) en dura disputa.


----------



## EL FARAON (30 Mar 2022)

He estado hablando con un amigo sobre la inflación y me ha dicho que ayer estuvo el que repone la máquina de café y ha subido el precio de 0.60 céntimos a 1 euro.


----------



## alber (30 Mar 2022)

Si esto sigue así, le tengo que subir un 10% la pensión a mi ex? 
Su puta madre.


----------



## Wolvernite (30 Mar 2022)

Ok sí, muy alta la inflación, y? Está pasando algo? Ni está pasando nada ni va a pasar nada. Todo va a seguir igual. Funcionarios y langostas cobrarán sus sueldos y los lumpen se comerán una mierda, como siempre.


----------



## gester (30 Mar 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> De todas formas con esta subida de precios la demanda se tiene que resentir brutalmente ¿no?
> 
> ¿O siguen todas la terrazas llenas?



En comercio industrial ha bajado pero un compañero me dice que para semana santa está todo reservado para viajes y no consigue nada. Hay gente que vive a una nómina de la indigencia y no aprendió con el encierro del covid.


----------



## Bergstein (30 Mar 2022)

No había visto a tanto rojo callado en muchísimos años


----------



## Drogoprofe (30 Mar 2022)

geral dijo:


> En el caso del alquiler, el estado me acaba de robar para dárselo al inquilino un 8% de la renta anual (672€ en mi caso).
> 
> Eso si,
> no limita subida de precios de la energia
> ...



De eso el inquilino se llevó 400


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Omnicromañon (30 Mar 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> ¿Por qué la nueva modita subnormal es llamarle Antonio?



Porque así lo llamó Mario Dragi


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)

Wolvernite dijo:


> Ok sí, muy alta la inflación, y? Está pasando algo? Ni está pasando nada ni va a pasar nada. Todo va a seguir igual. Funcionarios y langostas cobrarán sus sueldos y los lumpen se comerán una mierda, como siempre.



La dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero parasito no se ceba sola


----------



## PORRON (30 Mar 2022)

Bergstein dijo:


> No había visto a tanto rojo callado en muchísimos años



Están apilando langostinos.


----------



## al loro (30 Mar 2022)

fachada de cartón, todo era postureo. Y no había nada sólido detrás...


----------



## esNecesario (30 Mar 2022)

Eso os pasa (entre otras muuuchas imbecilidades) por comprar durante décadas productos baratos chinos. Pan para hoy, hambre para mañana.

Ahora no tendremos nada y seremos felices para evitar ser los esclavos económicos de China.

(lo digo totalmente en serio, solo una persona inteligente entenderá por qué lo digo)


----------



## Triyuga (30 Mar 2022)

*¡¡¡ Es la España que TU quieres, vota PSOE !!!*


----------



## Tiresias (30 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Esas 2 décimas bien maquilladas
> Gorda de 100 kg y 1'50m trucando la balanza para que de 99kg



Si sólo fueran dos décimas...

Por cierto, que una cosa es el IPC y otra la inflación, a saber cuánto ha subido ésta, que es la que de verdad cuenta, el IPC es puro maquillaje:









Diferencia entre IPC e inflación - Definición, qué es y concepto | Economipedia


Tanto el IPC (Índice de precios del consumo) como la inflación son indicadores de precios. La diferencia entre IPC e inflación se debe a la cantidad de productos




economipedia.com


----------



## Educo Gratis (30 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La inflación oficial, cocinada al máximo para no subir al 10%



Eso significa que la real es perfectamente un 30% o más.

Así sin vaselina ni nada nos han robado a todos un 30% de nuestros ahorros.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Mar 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> De todas formas con esta subida de precios la demanda se tiene que resentir brutalmente ¿no?
> 
> ¿O siguen todas la terrazas llenas?



Están un 9,8% más vacías.

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (30 Mar 2022)

Luego los subnormales que votais suciata o podeguarro venís al foro a llorar, hijos de puta.


----------



## Spock (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Vikingo2016 (30 Mar 2022)

Votasteis PSOE pues ahora os jodeis.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (30 Mar 2022)

Con el teletrabayo 100% de tipo pandemico la gente de ha lanzado a comprar chaletes en morata del quintanar de los castillejos...

Ahora la plandemia está aflojando, y esas condiciones estan caducando, y los progres de mierda se han dado cuenta de que no ingresan la misma mamandurria vía carburantes pata financiar menas y genaro... están animando a las empresas a que se vuelva a la oficina

Ahora viene el problema, gasto en gasolina y gasóleo para calentar el casoplon disparado, conozco más de un caso que se lleva unos 700 eccus

Esa es la movida


----------



## gpm (30 Mar 2022)

Otro hilo en los que @dabuti @xicomalo @ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO no van a aparecer a dar la cara


----------



## el ruinas II (30 Mar 2022)

inflaccion venezolana, impuestos suecos y servicios publicos congoleños, eso es psoe + potemos


----------



## grom (30 Mar 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> ¿Por qué la nueva modita subnormal es llamarle Antonio?



Por el episodio con el presidente italiano. Cuando terminó de rebuznar Sanchez, le soltó "Grazie, Antonio"


----------



## Kbkubito (30 Mar 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Récord absoluto, sí se puede. Y todo por culpa de Putin, Franco, Cristobal Colón y Ramses II.
> 
> a disfrutar del empobrecimiento colectivo, la argentinización del país y del intervencionismo del estado.Hoy los tomates a 2 euros y mañana, Diós dirá.
> 
> ...



Salimos mas fuertes chavales!


----------



## acitisuJ (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## grom (30 Mar 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Como siempre hay que quitar la coma para saber la inflación real, efectivamente las cosas son el doble de caras que hace un año. Recalco lo de hace un año, esto del IPC es un índice ANUAL, es decir el 3%, -1,5% etc es respecto al año anterior, si sigue subiendo o se queda en 0% significa que esto vino para quedarse.
> 
> De hecho es que si se habla de inflación acumulada desde la época de tío paco te da un patatus, siempre utilizan la estadística para mentir y maquillar porque si dan los datos brutos o sin este maquillaje la gente se daría cuenta de que tiene 18cm de polla ya metidos en el culo.



El calculo del IPC esta diseñado para OCULTAR la inflacion


----------



## superloki (30 Mar 2022)

Quién nos lo iba a decir... en pleno siglo 21...


----------



## grom (30 Mar 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Yo estoy por votar al PSOE para que este cabrón de Perro Sánchez y todo su gobierno criminal se coman la mierda. Esta gentuza tiene que acabar en la cárcel, pero en la de Honduras.
> 
> Si viene alguien arreglar esta casa de putas que se llama todavía España, en cuatro años vuelven los socialistas a seguir destruyendo todo. El desastre tiene que ser de proporciones bíblicas, con ellos gobernando. Si no los españoles no van a escarmentar.



Yo digo lo mismo.

A ver si sale Sánchez otros 4 años y revientan todos los parasitos hijos de puta y retrasados mentales que votan psoe


----------



## el ruinas II (30 Mar 2022)

gpm dijo:


> Otro hilo en los que @dabuti @xicomalo @ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO no van a aparecer a dar la cara



seguro que estan en algun hilo podemita donde piden la dimision de ayuso porque hace 7 años aparco en doble fila


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Conde Duckula (30 Mar 2022)

garga dijo:


> Hay que ser un grandísimo NPC de mierda para creérse que la inflación está al 9,8



Si pero si eso es lo que reconocen, cómo andará la cosa.


----------



## Conde Duckula (30 Mar 2022)

Y todo esto lo ha conseguido un tipo que todo indica que dio pucherazo.


----------



## acitisuJ (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## sálvese quien pueda (30 Mar 2022)

Hablamos de la chusma borrega NPC pero los que ahorramos dinero basura fruto de nuestro esfuerzo y sacrificios somos los más imbéciles en la Tierra. La cigarra se come a la hormiga.


----------



## El amigo (30 Mar 2022)

geral dijo:


> En el caso del alquiler, el estado me acaba de robar para dárselo al inquilino un 8% de la renta anual (672€ en mi caso).
> 
> Eso si,
> no limita subida de precios de la energia
> ...



No seas egoísta. Comparte y te sentirás mejor.


----------



## El amigo (30 Mar 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



Se le nota que ha madurado.


----------



## acitisuJ (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## ciudadlibre (30 Mar 2022)

asi gobierna cualquiera, no te gusta un dato economico, vas al BOE y le pintas a tu gusto, para todo lo demas esta la master-card de los remeros


----------



## estupeharto (30 Mar 2022)

No hay derecho.
Hay que subir la paga a los menas.
Por cierto, veo a Franco muy calladito últimamente.


----------



## apolyon (30 Mar 2022)

Se avecina vacuna antiinflacción…









Sánchez admite el mal dato de inflación y se compromete a «doblegar la curva» de los precios


El presidente del Gobierno implora apoyo y unidad a los grupos políticos ante la «sucesión encadenada de acontecimientos extraordinarios». No descarta tener que aprobar más medias si la guerra se alarga



www.abc.es


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Mar 2022)

La gente vota miseria pues tiene miseria


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)

Los asesores económicos de Scholz ven riesgo de recesión en Alemania


Recortan su estimación de alza del PIB para este año desde el 4,6% de noviembre al 1,8%




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)

Europa se prepara para un corte de suministro ruso y el precio del gas se dispara


Debido a la solicitud del Kremlin de abonar en rublos las compras de petróleo y gas Alemania e Italia se preparan para decretar el estado de alarma




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## luca (30 Mar 2022)

Borrado, ver firma


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## kusanagi (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## IsabelloMendaz (30 Mar 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



Eso es el mapita del esfuerzo fiscal ¿No?


----------



## frrank (30 Mar 2022)

Grazie Antonio

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Eremita (30 Mar 2022)

Aún habrá a quien le extrañe, que la PSOE lo haya vuelto a hacer.
No debieron quedar bien satisfechos los putos progres con dos legislaturas de ZP.


----------



## Critikalspanish (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (30 Mar 2022)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Hablamos de la chusma borrega NPC pero los que ahorramos dinero basura fruto de nuestro esfuerzo y sacrificios somos los más imbéciles en la Tierra. La cigarra se come a la hormiga.



Todavía estás a tiempo de cambiar lo ahorrado a otra moneda o bienes. No evitarás perder pero perderás menos que si lo cambias después.


----------



## Gothaus (30 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



¡Campeones en inflación! ¡Oé, oé, oé, oééééé...!


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> ¡Campeones en inflación! ¡Oé, oé, oé, oééééé...!


----------



## angongo (30 Mar 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> ¡OJALÁ! ¡OJALÁ VENGA UNA RUINA IMPRESIONANTE! Es lo ÚNICO que puede hacer reaccionar al españolito medio, por tanto es la ÚNICA esperanza para que algo cambie en este país.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así es , aún tiene mucho recorrido descendente para que la inmensa mayoría 
abra los ojos y el cerebro y actúe en consecuencia.-
Los massmierda apoyados por los incentivos harán lo indecible para aclarar,
justificar y hacer digerible las acciones y datos oficiales.-
En el último año la electricidad ha subido el 150%, los combustibles líquidos
más del 70%, los......................................................., pero la inflación sólo el 9,8%.-
Y así de creíble es todo.-


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)

angongo dijo:


> Así es , aún tiene mucho recorrido descendente para que la inmensa mayoría
> abra los ojos y el cerebro y actúe en consecuencia.-
> Los massmierda apoyados por los incentivos harán lo indecible para aclarar,
> justificar y hacer digerible las acciones y datos oficiales.-
> ...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Vanar (30 Mar 2022)

Hay que salir a cazar votontes de psoe y potemos


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (30 Mar 2022)

Es


noseyo dijo:


> Un 10% ni de coña donde firmó hay cosas que subieron el 200%



Por termino medio. Indica subida de precios generalizada.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)

Antonio Castillo...


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (30 Mar 2022)

La inflación es un gran igualador: si lo tenía en euros, ha perdido casi un 10% en un año.


----------



## Teuro (30 Mar 2022)

O irán en tanques a trabajar, como esos que ha sacado Putin en Ucrania, pero claro, con más caballos.


----------



## MrDanger (30 Mar 2022)

Pues parece que vamos a tener que emigrar a otras latitudes, a países más prósperos como Argentina o Venezuela.

Esto se arregla con más socialismo.

La agenda2030 la van a acabar de implantar en 2023 a este paso. Ya tenemos racionamiento de víveres.

Si es cierto que en el extranjero están también con restricciones (Alemania con el gas), parece todo demasiada casualidad. Con la plandemia nos acostumbraron a vivir sin libertad ni derechos fundamentales y ahora con la excusa de la guerra (aunque el desastre económico de España viene de lejos, por más que nos intenten convencer de lo contrario) nos están acostumbrando a vivir en la pobreza.


----------



## ggd84 (30 Mar 2022)

Hold!


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## el segador (30 Mar 2022)

De aquellos polvos, haz que pase, si se puede, estos lodos, sniff no somos nadie.


----------



## Albertojosua (30 Mar 2022)

No conseguirá nada a 20 euros, si paga más, tendrá lo que quiera obviamente.


----------



## aventurero artritico (30 Mar 2022)

él ultimo año y medio han contratado a 100000 jojoj


----------



## acmecito (30 Mar 2022)

No os dais cuenta de un dato fundamental. Independientemente de la que prepare, Chad tendrá el voto charo asegurado. El charismo es inmune al pensamiento racional, ya sea económico o de cualquier otro tipo.

El charismo acabará con lo poco que queda de España.


----------



## CommiePig (30 Mar 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Récord absoluto, sí se puede. Y todo por culpa de Putin, Franco, Cristobal Colón y Ramses II.
> 
> a disfrutar del empobrecimiento colectivo, la argentinización del país y del intervencionismo del estado.Hoy los tomates a 2 euros y mañana, Diós dirá.
> 
> ...



si te quejas de su puta cara dura, eres facha


----------



## lucky starr (30 Mar 2022)

gester dijo:


> En comercio industrial ha bajado pero un compañero me dice que para semana santa está todo reservado para viajes y no consigue nada. Hay gente que vive a una nómina de la indigencia y no aprendió con el encierro del covid.



Hoy he escuchado eso mismo en la radio, aunque ya no sabes que creerte.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (30 Mar 2022)

Omnicromañon dijo:


> Porque así lo llamó Mario Dragi



NOOOO, fue por que asi lo llamó Don Mariano Draghi.

Presidente de Italia y anterior presidente del Banco central Europeo.

Que fue el tio que pusieron a dirigir el país cuando se dieron cuenta de que votando a guerrilleros , luchadoras , obreros , actrices, futbolistas, libertarios , gays y demás chorradas la economía se iba a tomar por culo y el país entero detrás.

El tio que pusieron los italianos al darse cuenta que en esos puestos hay que poner gente que sepa. Tecnócratas se llaman , pero como Franco también puso a tecnócratas a dirigir la economía esa figura del tio que sabe (tecnócrata) está muy mal vista aquí en España, por lo tanto es un señor muy malo.

Y que al ser tan malo y relacionarse principalmente con economistas , banqueros , empresarios y organizadores NO CONOCE a guerrilleros , transexuales , actrices , vende humos y demás subnormales como nuestro queridísimo Sr presidente.

Dios nos lo guarde muchos años.

A Don Mariano digo.


----------



## pampero21 (30 Mar 2022)

Bueno, pues este año nos suben el sueldo según el IPC y solucionado


----------



## lucky starr (30 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1005741



Este gráfico es muy significativo. No por los tres rojos que salen en las fotos, por la caída tan brutal que sufre el IPC una vez que llega a máximos.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (30 Mar 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Quién nos lo iba a decir... en pleno siglo 21...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1005543



El 20 MInutos es como el pulgarcito.

Por eso es gratis.


----------



## Edge2 (30 Mar 2022)

Mientras suban lo mismo las pensiones...


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (30 Mar 2022)

Da igual, como si sube un 9837456%, no pasará nada, a seguir viendo jewflix y salvame delucse premium.

MANTENTE NPC!


----------



## brickworld (30 Mar 2022)

9,99999% y la borregada sigue tragando, y estos idiotas meándose en Argelia y chochocharlas a full 

BAJADA YA DEL 30% DE GASTO PUBLICO Y A MAMARLA


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Este gráfico es muy significativo. No por los tres rojos que salen en las fotos, por la caída tan brutal que sufre el IPC una vez que llega a máximos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## IMPULSES (30 Mar 2022)

No pasa nada , cada mañana sigue habiendo atascos interminables de remeros en sus coches , cada remero en su coche...nada de ir 2 o 3 personas en el.mismo nooo un pepito al borde del desahucio pero con su coche...con un par de huevos.
Calculo que hay margen aún hasta los 5€/litro


----------



## hartman (30 Mar 2022)

cosas chulisimas.


----------



## César92 (30 Mar 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> ¿Por qué la nueva modita subnormal es llamarle Antonio?



Un italiano lo llamó Antonio y se ha hecho viral.

Seguro que si pones Grazie Antonio en Youtube te sale el vídeo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Howitzer (30 Mar 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Pero no hay problema. Se ha parado a la ultraderecha y los españoles están agilipollados y le seguirán votando al PSOE. Aunque no gobiernen, será la lista más votada.



Si son la lista más votada (que lo serán) es prácticamente imposible que PP+Vox sumen absoluta. Uno de los dos debe superar al PSOE y coger el último escaño en muchas provincias, de lo contrario es imposible. 

Hay PSOE para años. 

Disfrutad.


----------



## Funci-vago (30 Mar 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



GUANAZO BROOOOTAL


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)

Fernández de Mesa: ''Solo el 2% de los fondos Next Generation han llegado a las empresas''


Los fondos Next Generation EU no están llegando a las empresas españolas. Solo un 2% del tejido empresarial ha podido acceder a las ayudas europeas, según ha advertido Íñigo Fernández de Mesa, presidente del Instituto de Estudios Económicos y vicepresidente de la CEOE. La cifra contrasta con el...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## lucky starr (30 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1005808



Otro gráfico interesante, la inflación provoca desempleo que a su vez provoca una caída brusca de la demanda lo que hace que el ipc se desplome.

Los Rojos siempre funcionan contra corriente y haciéndolo todo mal, eso es evidente.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Otro gráfico interesante, la inflación provoca desempleo que a su vez provoca una caída brusca de la demanda lo que hace que el ipc se desplome.
> 
> Los Rojos siempre funcionan contra corriente y haciéndolo todo mal, eso es evidente.



La inflación que tenemos es doble, de escasez de oferta/producción y de exceso de oferta de dinero


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Visilleras (30 Mar 2022)

¿Todavía nadie lo ha puesto?

_Antonio... si te he de ser sincero Antonio, estamos arruinadosss
Putin, ese cabronazo de Putin, se lo ha llevado todo... Antonio..._


----------



## BeKinGo (30 Mar 2022)

No panda el cúnico, se milquinturriplica el IBI y arreglao, el que se lo haya pateao eso que se ha llevao


----------



## lucky starr (30 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> La inflación que tenemos es doble, de escasez de oferta/producción y de exceso de oferta de dinero




Correcto, empezó como un shock de oferta, se amplió con el riego de dinero del BCE y la FEDy se ha vuelto a joder con la guerra de Ucrania,


----------



## Raul83 (30 Mar 2022)

Pero el cerdo ceboso de Rufián dice que subir el SMI ha ayudado a los trabajadores. No dice que ha subido más la inflación.


----------



## Von Rudel (30 Mar 2022)

España a poco para el colapso economico y el primer país de la Otan en caer.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (30 Mar 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Sólo que en 1985 los salarios subían en consonancia.



... y que había mucho menos desempleo, que te comprabas un piso con un sueldo normalito en diez años o menos, y no había moros ni hermanos cobrizos, ni leyes anti-hombre, etc...


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (30 Mar 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Yo estoy por votar al PSOE para que este cabrón de Perro Sánchez y todo su gobierno criminal se coman la mierda. Esta gentuza tiene que acabar en la cárcel, pero en la de Honduras.
> 
> Si viene alguien arreglar esta casa de putas que se llama todavía España, en cuatro años vuelven los socialistas a seguir destruyendo todo. El desastre tiene que ser de proporciones bíblicas, con ellos gobernando. Si no los españoles no van a escarmentar.



Fíjate que yo he estado pensando lo mismo, votar a posta al PSOE para que todo se vaya al carajo más rápido. Visto que nadie se mueve en este país hay que intentar ser lo más destructivo posible, la gente sólo se mueve cuando tiene hambre, pues hambre debe haber.


----------



## McRotor (30 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>




Hay que ser muy psicopata para promover el fracking...




Ahora va ser qur Putin tb paga a todos aquellos granjeros de EEUU que protestan por ver como sus tierras, animales y acuiferos han sido contaminados.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## tunante (30 Mar 2022)

La Sexta te lo explica con un supergráfico


----------



## f700b (30 Mar 2022)

Mentira 20 minimo


----------



## Taxis. (30 Mar 2022)

El país está anestesiado y mucho votante socialcomunista no se atreve a decir ni mu..., como los estafados por el timo del tocomocho que en la mayor de los casos no se atreven a presentar denuncia en la comisaría de policia.


----------



## Kareo (30 Mar 2022)

Mañana los IPC de Francia, Italia y Portugal. Me imagino que se apuntarán a la fiesta.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## gpm (31 Mar 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> seguro que estan en algun hilo podemita donde piden la dimision de ayuso porque hace 7 años aparco en doble fila




Justo según puse esto el famoso forero de forocoches @Bitelchus a través de una de sus cuentas haciendo hilo sobre Aznar y algo del año 2003


----------



## gpm (31 Mar 2022)

Kareo dijo:


> Mañana los IPC de Francia, Italia y Portugal. Me imagino que se apuntarán a la fiesta.




Esto es como la crisis del 2008 o la del coronavirus nosotros estamos en ka Champion de los peores


----------



## Abubilla73 (31 Mar 2022)

Eso ni hablar, a ellos se les sube su 2%, se le adeuda el 8% para más adelante, se aumenta la plantilla para controlar paro y se digitaliza todo lo que se pueda, para que el curro lo haga el usuario como medio pueda y se le multa si no puede, que los funcis están a sus cosas y no les queda tiempo ni para hacer la compra en horas de trabajo.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (31 Mar 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Si son la lista más votada (que lo serán) es prácticamente imposible que PP+Vox sumen absoluta. Uno de los dos debe superar al PSOE y coger el último escaño en muchas provincias, de lo contrario es imposible.
> 
> Hay PSOE para años.
> 
> Disfrutad.



Llevamos décadas disfrutando de las cabronadas del PSOE y del PP, pero sobretodo del PSOE, que es el que ha hecho la España actual. El PP solo es necesario para hacer creíble la farsa.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (31 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1005815



Muy bueno.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Mar 2022)

El desempleo se ceba con el colectivo transexual en España


Es el grupo con mayor tasa de paro dentro de la comunidad LGTBI, alcanzando un 80% El 42% afirma sentirse discriminado durante su búsqueda de empleo o en su entorno laboral




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## pamarvilla (31 Mar 2022)

*No problemo... more, more *


----------



## Bitelchus (6 Abr 2022)

gpm dijo:


> Justo según puse esto el famoso forero de forocoches @Bitelchus a través de una de sus cuentas haciendo hilo sobre Aznar y algo del año 2003



Todos los países están teniendo mucha inflación, decir que solo está habiendo inflación en España y que la culpa es de Pedro Sánchez demuestra que o bien eres un mentiroso o bien no te quieres enterar de la verdad. Tú verás shur :nusenuse:


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## gpm (7 Abr 2022)

Bitelchus dijo:


> Todos los países están teniendo mucha inflación, decir que solo está habiendo inflación en España y que la culpa es de Pedro Sánchez demuestra que o bien eres un mentiroso o bien no te quieres enterar de la verdad. Tú verás shur :nusenuse:




Solo que como pasa siempre con la izquierda estamos en la Champion de lo malo. En el resto no gastan 20.000 millones en chochocharlas o como pintarse el toto


----------



## Bitelchus (9 Abr 2022)

gpm dijo:


> Solo que como pasa siempre con la izquierda estamos en la Champion de lo malo. En el resto no gastan 20.000 millones en chochocharlas o como pintarse el toto











Europe inflation rate by country 2022 | Statista


As of November 2022, the inflation rate in the European Union was 11.1 percent, with prices rising fastest in Hungary, which had an inflation rate of 23.1 percent.




www.statista.com





España no es ni de lejos el país de la UE con más inflación en este momento. A manipular a tu casa.


----------



## jpjp (9 Abr 2022)

Viendo cómo están doblando los precios en gasolinas luz y demás en algunas cosas hasta doblando precios no me quiero imaginar cual será el IPC real.


----------



## gpm (9 Abr 2022)

Bitelchus dijo:


> Europe inflation rate by country 2022 | Statista
> 
> 
> As of November 2022, the inflation rate in the European Union was 11.1 percent, with prices rising fastest in Hungary, which had an inflation rate of 23.1 percent.
> ...




Solo es un 10% no te jode....

Manipular dice el que saca cosas de Aznar


----------

